# Turkey Foot Pinion Pine



## Allenk (Jul 26, 2010)

This bowl/hollowform is about 6"x6".  The blanks all spalted while curing on my shelves in the shop.  It has some wild looking grain.  Turns easily, pretty soft, but is easy to sand.  It soaked one day and night, and then the next two nights in Danish Oil.  When cured, I will triple buff it, and it'll be ready to go to CO.
Don't have room for the light tent.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Wow, I cant get over the look of that wood!      Fantastic Job Allen!!!!
*


----------



## Rjones (Jul 26, 2010)

This is the reason why I turn. I get to see his pieces almost daily. WOW

Robby


----------



## bitshird (Jul 26, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece of wood, it made a fine looking hollow form.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Alice


----------



## Allenk (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the great comments, folks!!  You embarrass me.  Especially since I misspelled "pinon".... but I don't know how to make the little ~above the _n_.
Thanks again, for the comments... all appreciated..


----------



## Dustygoose (Jul 28, 2010)

Beautiful wood with some wild grain!!


----------



## markgum (Jul 28, 2010)

awesome


----------



## slick (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats some incredible wood, very nice work.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 28, 2010)

Al, in your last post I think you didn't have the pic.s they are gorgeous.
And here I looked up other way of spelling it. 





Pinyon Pine cone, still green, not quite ready for hungry jays, or human consumption.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 28, 2010)

Dang, that's nice!!!!


----------



## Allenk (Jul 28, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Al, in your last post I think you didn't have the pic.s they are gorgeous.
> And here I looked up other way of spelling it.
> 
> 
> ...


I just sent you an answer to your PMs.  I also found out, today, that they harvest the nuts from the pine cones of this tree.  Pinon Nuts, sold by the major food stores... I never heard of them before.

I have another vase I've almost finished.  I'll post a pic of it, when it's had it's last night in the oil.

thanks, everyone, for the nice comments... :redface:


----------



## Fred (Jul 29, 2010)

elody21 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Alice


 
I do believe that Ms. Alice REALLY liked your turning.  I do believe that you have made her quite happy!

Al ... I like it as well and really like the shape you used as it seems to show off the character of the wood no matter how one might hold it.

Very, very nice! :wink:


----------



## Allenk (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope she enjoyed it much as I did...  
Looks like she can make some delicious cakes!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------

